# New DR Crowntail Betta Pictures!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are some pictures of the new little man in my life. His name is Kayto and he's a DR Crowntail( I think)

Any comments appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

very gorgeous fish...love his colours and ofcourse finnage  nice grab


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

although the color on the fish is blue and red, but the color is kind of uniform and have potential. but some of the ray is crooked and i would say need a little work on the caudal. but for a entry level fish it is pretty decent.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Those pitures aren't the best, He wouldn't stay still long enough. His finnage is actually pretty good when you look at him straight on. I'll try and get some decent pics if I can get him to sit still long enough!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice looking pastel. He is double ray but with some flaws in the cadual and anal fins. Nice find anyways. Good way to start your pastel line if thats what you are shooting for.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm actually shooting for a double ray crowntail line if I can find a CT female. I've got a few aquarium shops I need to go around and look at. I've called a few and they've got no idea how to tell. One even said 'You can't tell what breeding the females have coz they're too plain' Which is a load of crap in the case of CT's as we all know. Even the female CT's have extending rays beyond the tail. I'm going to have a hard time trying to find a CT female I think! According to the genetics I can get CT fry from spawning a CT male with a veil tail female but the percentage will be so low it's really not worth raising that many fry to get maybe 2% true DR CT's.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

He's very pretty!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

anasfire23 said:


> I'm actually shooting for a double ray crowntail line if I can find a CT female. I've got a few aquarium shops I need to go around and look at. I've called a few and they've got no idea how to tell. One even said 'You can't tell what breeding the females have coz they're too plain' Which is a load of crap in the case of CT's as we all know. Even the female CT's have extending rays beyond the tail. I'm going to have a hard time trying to find a CT female I think! According to the genetics I can get CT fry from spawning a CT male with a veil tail female but the percentage will be so low it's really not worth raising that many fry to get maybe 2% true DR CT's.


http://www.ibcbettas.org/chapters.htm

go contact your local chapter to see if anyone breed ct. i am sure there is at least one breeder in your country.

breeding the fish to a vt is not going to help much. try to get some crowntail from a breeder. if your lfs is not helping, try to contact other betta breeders.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I know that Jodi-Lea Matheson ([email protected]) is a commonly used transhipper in Australia. I've never had any dealings with her myself, but I've heard shes wonderful. Shes also a contact for one of the IBC chapters there. The other IBC chapter there can be found at http://www.australianbettaclub.com/


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are not breeding for pastels, dont breed that fish. The coloring will kill your line. Seperating red and blue will take years. Breed for color first, then finneage. And one almost never breeds to a vt unless they are working on DT with shortened finneage (happens when you cross dt x dt and not dt x dt/st). Crossing to a vt will set you back 2-5 spawns but does result in longer finneage.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Pastel is a non-red class so this is not a fish to use to breed pastels with.


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i was thinking this fish is better to breed for blue/red bf. so much red on the fish it would take a long long time to fix.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Anything you breed that fish into is going to produce a huge mix of colors. If you breed it into a "color" line you are going to have a lot of work getting back to where you were color wise. I MIGHT use it if I was working a multicolor CT line. I would guess he'll throw some passable butterflies and marble types as well.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

(RC) said:


> Anything you breed that fish into is going to produce a huge mix of colors. If you breed it into a "color" line you are going to have a lot of work getting back to where you were color wise. I MIGHT use it if I was working a multicolor CT line. I would guess he'll throw some passable butterflies and marble types as well.
> 
> 
> RC


It is so good to see you again, Rich.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, This is the last remaining CT male I've got (I bought 2 on Thursday and one died). He's in the spawning tank and with my CT female and I'm hoping to find eggs soon. 

Also I'm pretty sure he's a DDR, but I don't know the IBS standards etc for the classifications.
Please feel free to comment.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

He looks like a double ray with a few ddr sprinkled in. Very pretty.

If you just bought him at the petshop on Thursday, do you think its wise to spawn him so soon?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, yeah Christine. I've always spawned my fish as soon as I've got then and never had a problem. I mean the worst that can happen is they don't do it. If there are no eggs by tomorrow I'll be removing them to their seperate tanks and give it another go next week. 

He does actually have spiking of the DR tips on all of the ones on his caudal fins, you just can't see them in these photo's and he's got the most beautiful ventral fin's I've ever seen on a betta, they also show crowntailing!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

No actually the worst thing that could happen is he is carrying a disease/parasite and give it to your female and you could lose both or even spread it to other fish if the spawn fails and the girl goes back to a community tank (tho yours are kept separate). Thats why people usually quarantine fish. Also, I seriously doubt the pet shop keeps their fish in spawning condition.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah true, They only feed them those large pellets once a day, but I had them fed up on blood worms for 2 days before I put them into the spawning tank (they went in on sat night) so I've kind of conditioned them. The whole disease thing never occurred to me!!! I'm having blond moments more frequently of late. Well damage is done now. All I can do is wait and see if they spawn, and if they don't I will put both into medicated water just to make sure they don't have anything.


----------

